# Dry and cracked paw pads



## tysonNaggie (Dec 22, 2008)

Does any one know of anything I can put on my dogs paw pads? Her paw pads are extremely dry, very very rough and cracked. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

My favorite product for cracked and chapped pads is Bag Balm - it's an all-natural, lanolin-based, non-toxic product that feels similar to Vaseline. And it's made in the USA so you can feel good about its safety. It's actually a farmer's product that was used to prevent chapped cow udders p) but it comes very highly recommended by sled dog folks, who deal frequently with paw pad cracks and dryness.

I keep a big green tin of the stuff with my dog supplies, and carry a bit of it with me on runs for first-aid. I've used it on dry pads, chapped nose leather, and the little scrapes and scratches my dogs get from rough play or especially "wild" hikes. 

You can pick it up at your local Tractor Supply Co. store if you have one nearby, or you can order it online. Hope this helps!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Another good one is Mushers Secret.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

EQyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder. It doesn't leave a greasy or sticky residue, and works *fast* - for dry noses, too. AND, I've used it on my nails (which used to crack and split), so for the first time in my life I've got long, beautiful nails!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I put musher's secret on my dogs pads before we go for walks, it helps prevent them from getting dry and cracked.


----------

